# Periscope for the dead?



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry, Didnt know what else to title the thread. Heres a quick little side project I started working on while waiting for the latex on my Gravedigger to dry. I've still got a bit of painting to do on this, so i'll post more when it's done.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

This is excellent. You guys should get jobs building prototypes for companies that mass produce Halloween stuff for the retailers. The things I see on the boards is often far more creative than most things the big box stores have on their shelves.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice simple.....and creepy. good work.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Gross!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Eye like it ! :googly:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, I am SO stealing that idea!
I'm digging the coloring, too.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a perfect name for it. Eye like it 2.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG! Stick it to the turntable of an old record player!! LOVE it!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

As small of a detail as it is, the fingernails are a great addition. Great prop, great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would look really good in my garden next to the skelemingoes


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I am with Mr. Chicken....the color is perfect! Excellent work!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm stealing it too...I might even make the eye move in random directions. Very clever idea, and you named the thread perfectly!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> As small of a detail as it is, the fingernails are a great addition. Great prop, great job!


I noticed that too. It really "caught my eye". Get it? Playing catch with an eyeball? Get it? Oh never mind.

Great prop.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job SK. That prop will definitely get peoples attention.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what a super cool prop I really like it I mean LIKE IT!!!!!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job ... the detail on the finger nails is great.. love the eye muscles too ...
eye got it scareme!!!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

really nice, I think I may need to borrow your idea too.. thx
Si


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Love this! Those fingernails are unbelivable...hot glue?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Heehee. I like it.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow! Thanks everyone for all the great compliments. I didn't really expect that this was THAT good.



Denhaunt said:


> Love this! Those fingernails are unbelivable...hot glue?


The Fingernails are cheapo glue-on fake finger nails from wal-mart. Just filed 'em down a bit to dull the surface down, then clipped 'em short.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Cool!! I like it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just too cool. I love it, and the details are wonderful. I think more than a few of these may be "popping" up in some haunts this Halloween.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Very cool...great detail! I think Spooky might be right we will be seeing more of these


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that is super cool! nice work on the hand too.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Me likee! You are a true visionary! very in-sight-ful. You clearly had a firm grasp on your vision for this project.. OK, I'll shut up and just have another drink now.. Truly, nice work!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't post much but, I just had to say what an awesome prop...great job..... I would pay for one of those for sure.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is too brilliant!!


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Lets all give him a big Hand for that prop!!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

SK, You should host Make and takes. I'd bet the entire east coast contingency would show up for a chance to learn just a few of your techniques. You always have fantastic Ideas with awesome results. I for one would be an apprentice for a day and help you make your stuff, Just to learn a few new things.

AWESOME!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Simply OUTSTANDING prop!!! 

Like Dr. Morbius though, the fist thing that came to my mind was "How would one animate the eye to slowly move back and forth?" 

I have to think abuot this... hmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, from your tombstones to this, you are truly an artist. I can't wait to see your grave digger if you just consider this "a little side project" it must be amazing.


----------

